# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  ویدیوی سمینار کیوان نیری در مورد Aspect-Oriented Programming در Austin Code Camp

## Behrouz_Rad

http://www.drowningintechnicaldebt.c...stin-code.aspx

----------


## odiseh

من ويدئويي در اون صفحه نمي بينم !  شما مشكلي نداشتيد ؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

اون سایتی که ویدیو روی اون هست ف*ی*ل*ت*ر شده...
از روش های غیر متعارف استفاده کن :)

----------

